# RB25DET stock turbo



## Guest (Mar 24, 2003)

Hi all,

Anyone here knows what the stock turbo is in the RB 25 DET engine.

I want to up grade to a ball bearing turbo and want to get one that fits perfectly without any futher add ons. Any suggestions on what turbo to upgrade to without compromising on the turbo lag.

Dav


----------



## rockfan05 (Mar 24, 2003)

http://www.zhome.com/rnt/RBEng/Chong.htm 

go there it has alot of pics and if you read through it tells about the turbo


----------

